# De Facto Relationship and Residency



## masmbc (Nov 15, 2010)

Currently working in Portugal, for a Portuguese company, and have been in a steady relationship with a non-EU (non-USA) national for four years. Trying to apply for residency for her, but getting conflicting requests from SEF as to what forms of documentation are required. Latest is SEF requests we obtain a statement from British Consulate confirming we have been together for 2 years, which seems ridiculous.
Haven't yet engaged legal advice but considering doing so.
Getting a little desperate, would appreciate any experiences or advice.
Regards


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest you read this link, it's helpful and unfortunately unhelpful because of this sentence.

However, most EU countries have not defined exactly how you can prove a long-term relationship or cohabitation.

my suggestion is that if the relationship started outside Portugal then you need proof from that country, try phoning Consulate but not sure it's their provenance.

http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/family/couple/de-facto-unions/index_en.htm#


----------

